
Show HN: Kimonote, a minimalist blogging platform/note organizer - mildbyte
https://kimonote.com/
======
chatmasta
I saw this from your BetFair posts. Very impressive.

Minor nit: your post timestamps do not account for time zones. I’m in the UK
and it says your most recent post (BetFair 6, which I’m about to read!) was
posted “in about a minute.”

~~~
mildbyte
Thanks! That was actually me tinkering around with the post timestamp (it was
about 6:30pm UTC when I had posted it privately to preview and I bumped it a
bit when I published it). All times should be in UTC: I realised there's no
good way to find the user agent's timezone, so mostly am using relative times
throughout.

------
indigodaddy
Could this function as a pastebin replacement as well? On mobile now, so can't
test too well.

~~~
mildbyte
Possibly: it doesn't currently support anonymous public notes, but that would
be easy to add.

